# Frozen in time



## Bambi (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not a big fan of winter but I must admit that it lends itself to some interesting photo opportunities. would love some opinions on this one:


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 22, 2009)

iso is off, or maybe its blurry? i also have no clue what i'm looking at


----------



## icassell (Dec 22, 2009)

I like this one a lot.  I think I'm seeing plant frozen into ice, right?


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 22, 2009)

Seaweed?


----------



## Bambi (Dec 22, 2009)

Mesoam said:


> iso is off, or maybe its blurry? i also have no clue what i'm looking at



oops sorry Mesoam. It's  leaf totally encased in ice,which gives the 'blurry' feel. 

it does look a little like seaweed too but it's a leaf. :er:


----------

